
Show HN: Turn URLs into PDFs and Upload Your Own to 'Your Personal PDF Library' - bezvn
https://swipebox.me/
======
bezvn
Hey HN!

This is my first web app, using PG's advice to "Do Things That Don't Scale".

I solved a problem for my own niche group of people - copywriters and
marketers.

What's the problem SwipeBox solves for these folks?

Copywriters and marketers often save pages they find with interesting copy or
marketing angles. Either for inspiration or general reference.

They call these 'Swipes' or 'Swipe Files'. Hence the name, SwipeBox.

But this process is usually quite disjointed.

Some take screenshots. Some right click 'save as' (though the PDF often comes
out distorted). Some bookmark the link even though it may go offline in the
future.

Organising these files is another disjointed process, with everyone using
different solutions...

From emailing 'Swipes' to themselves, storing them on their PC, old hard
drives or whatever else). Usually these 'Swipes' go missing in all that chaos.

So I decided what if I made the process of saving live pages easy - but also
allowed users to all save their 'Swipe Files' in one organised, online place?

Hence SwipeBox - 'your personal swipe/PDF library' \- was born.

Any feedback is massively appreciated. And please be brutally honest!

I promise, I won't be offended. I'm here to learn and iterate SwipeBox to the
best it can be.

Cheers, Bez

